# 750 Brute Force won't start.



## cincas (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everyone,(sorry for my english). I have brute 09 750i that I cannot get to fire. It will turn over just not start. I have fuel, compression, spark (tested, firing outside the cylinder). I adjust valves 4 times.It just cranks and cranks and will not pop, with full throttle it sounds like it almost wants to run, but... :/.Does anyone know where to start?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Is this something that just happened, or did you buy it this way ? Does the battery have a good charge ? Do you have a display showing ? Have you checked the speed sensor and its electrical connection ? Have you checked fuel pump outlet pressure - should be at 43 Psi or 296.47 kpa .


----------



## cincas (Jul 20, 2014)

Fuel pressure is ok(tested).It looks that smth just happened.True story is that engine is after rebuild.After rebuild I was testing my quad(riding for some time) everything was ok, then put all plastic on quad and yesterday it wasn't start.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Make sure the roll over sensor in mounted correctly. It should be under the seat, at the back of the electronics tray. It says "UP" on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree, check the roll over sensor.


----------



## cincas (Jul 20, 2014)

First thing which I checked was rollover sensor(it's ok). Yesterday I bought a can of electrical contact cleaner and thought I'd clean all contacts but before that I tried to start it one more time and it started immediately after I push the starter button.So I don't know where was problem(maybe bad contacts) but I am ready to ride


----------



## 09 Kaw Brute 750 (Jan 19, 2015)

My 09 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 won't start unless I give it gas. Once it starts I have to keep the gas to it for a few minutes or it dies. I usually end up flooding it before I finally get it to where it'll stay running. What do y'all think? Fuel pump bad?


----------

